# Spay/Neuter



## iwantavizslarightnow (Dec 3, 2021)

Do breeders generally require puppies to be spayed/neutered? I would not want to breed my future puppy but would prefer not to neuter/spay. I've heard that spaying and neutering can cause weight gain, affect the maturation of the dog, can increase certain health risks, and cost lots of money.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There are probably some breeders that require it, but more often I've heard of contract clauses that specify waiting until the dog is at least 18-24 months old before spaying/neutering for the health guarantee to apply. It's definitely a good question to ask early in the process of any breeders you consider. Finding a supportive vet will likely be more difficult than finding a breeder who is on board. I hope that changes.

And of course this might vary by region, but I just got a quote to spay my dog last week (she's 8 and at this point I feel the risks of being intact may outweigh the benefits) and it was less than the quote for a dental cleaning–under $800 in the US Midwest. That's insane to me, but I guess it's such a routine surgery and has so much public support that costs are lower to make it more accessible.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Wait at least 18 months so they can fully mature. 24 months even better.

If you are worried about the cost of a spay or neuter you might give second thoughts to ownership.

I do my best not to look at what my wife spends on the beasts. Dog food/vet/ emergency vet( Plan on it)/vests /tracking collar/obedience class. You need to consider all the expenses.

We love ours but they are a high performance dog and at least for us they require more maintenance/expense.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> There are probably some breeders that require it, but more often I've heard of contract clauses that specify waiting until the dog is at least 18-24 months old before spaying/neutering for the health guarantee to apply. It's definitely a good question to ask early in the process of any breeders you consider. Finding a supportive vet will likely be more difficult than finding a breeder who is on board. I hope that changes.
> 
> And of course this might vary by region, but I just got a quote to spay my dog last week (she's 8 and at this point I feel the risks of being intact may outweigh the benefits) and it was less than the quote for a dental cleaning–under $800 in the US Midwest. That's insane to me, but I guess it's such a routine surgery and has so much public support that costs are lower to make it more accessible.


I was quoted roughly three thousand to have dental work on June by a specialist. She needed a couple of teeth removed, one of those being a K9.
Dr Dodd at A&M removed the teeth, and even did a synthetic bone graft for $1200. 
I also had Shine spayed at A&M. Pre-surgery bloodwork, take home meds, cone of shame, and the spay was under $300.
It’s a 1 1/2 hour drive each way, but it’s been well worth it for their level of care, and the price.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

texasred said:


> I also had Shine spayed at A&M. Pre-surgery bloodwork, take home meds, cone of shame, and the spay was under $300.


The tech that went over the quotes with me recommended that I just go to the low-cost spay clinic where one of the vets moonlights. Looks like it'll be ~$200 there. If only I could find a mechanic that honest! 

Of course only after I opened that door did I learn that estrogen helps excrete uric acid. So now I'm trying to research to what degree keeping her intact might help in managing her HUU and weighing the risk of forming another stone against increased risk of cancer and pyometra. I'm definitely just delaying making the decision.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From rescue experience.
I would not do a low cost clinic, unless you have no choice. Your dog is just a number, they have no relationship with your dog. If your regular vet sees something during a spay, high chance you will get a phone call, and it will be taken care of at the same time. The same can not be said for the low cost clinics.
My vet was not doing surgeries at that time, due to Covid. That was the reason Shine went to A&M, not the cost. I did not want to take her to a vet I didn’t know, or one of the spay clinics.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Its a decision everyone has to weigh. From my research here and other places, the general consensus shows only benefits for not spaying until after 24 months of age or older. Many folks do decide to spay later in life well after the growth and developmental phases, like around 5-7 years of age. Even then, there are options like ovary sparing spay which keeps one ovary behind to supply hormones while removing everything else that could potentially be a problem in old age.

As for vet prices, it is the new racket in the country it seems. It is very difficult to find a good honest vet that won't rake you over the coals. Advice is to search around , ask questions on your local social media etc to find an honest one. I've decided to purchase a health insurance plan for Ellie. It's about $60 a month but I also have some added features like congenital disease coverage while she grows , which many do not cover. We could be lucky and never have to use it, but it is nice to know that we have some protection from a surprise $10,000 vet bill.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Not my breeder, although I’m not from the US. AFAIK breeders in Germany are much more hands off once they hand over the dog to you. And in general spaying and neutering is NOT done in Germany unless there is a medical reason. There is no dog overpopulation in Germany because owners are expected to keep dogs home when not walked, especially if they’re in heat. I’ve never seen a loose dog. 

Most vets would not do it for, say, behavior. They would say surgery is no substitute for training and I do believe that. I moved back to my home country and nearly every dog is spayed/neutered. Compared to Germany where most dogs aren’t, dogs here are completely assholes. reactive, aggressive, neurotic, poorly socialized messes.


----------



## iwantavizslarightnow (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies, they were super helpful!!!!


----------

